# another what is it



## kccomet (Apr 16, 2022)

any idea what this is besides rusty. it has some nice lug work, looks like it had a badge...thanks for any input. I bought this on a whim with some poor partial pics. I knew it was rusty, but was curious what it was, and thought it might clean up


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 16, 2022)

The geometry and fork trail looks French to me
Note how much steeper the head angle is than the seat angle.  
It matches the geometry of this Lygie, but the lugs are very different.  









						Sold - 1970 Lygie roadbike | Archive (sold)
					

1970 Lygie Seat tube: 56 cm (CTC) Top Tube: 56.5 cm (CTC)  Rechromed frame and forks  Campagnolo NR drive train (54/44) 5spd freewheel  Campagnolo Record Hubs Mavic 27” rims laced in a 3 leading, 3 trailing pattern 27” x 1 1/8”  tires  Campagnolo headset  Cinelli stem and bars  Campagnolo pedals...




					thecabe.com


----------



## kccomet (Apr 16, 2022)

forgot these pics


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 16, 2022)

The geometry and fork trail looks very French to me.  
Note the steep head angle compared to the seat angle.  
It matches the geometry of this Lygie, but the lugs are very different.  









						Sold - 1970 Lygie roadbike | Archive (sold)
					

1970 Lygie Seat tube: 56 cm (CTC) Top Tube: 56.5 cm (CTC)  Rechromed frame and forks  Campagnolo NR drive train (54/44) 5spd freewheel  Campagnolo Record Hubs Mavic 27” rims laced in a 3 leading, 3 trailing pattern 27” x 1 1/8”  tires  Campagnolo headset  Cinelli stem and bars  Campagnolo pedals...




					thecabe.com


----------



## juvela (Apr 16, 2022)

-----

cycle a Torpado brand as manufactured by the firm Torresini

Torresini was acquired by Agrati-Garelli about 1983

American readers will be familiar with Torresini products via the ItalVega marque

lug pattern is Agrati "BRIANZA" ART. 000.8030/U

upper head lug is N. 000.8034

lower head lug is N. 000.8033

seat lug is N. 022.8039

fork crown is N. 000.8038

bottom bracket shell also "BRIANZA" pattern but do not have the stock number

headset and chainset Way-Assauto

mismatched wheels, front clearly not original

Ambrosio Champion stem/bar set

saddle appears to be a NITOR

possible that pedals may be UCCO brand from Torino, not the usual Sheffields seen on Torresini products of the era

serials on these are typically on drive side of seat tube just below seat lug
they are preceded by a triangular symbol with a letter T in the centre







date: 1961-1963

---

headplate note:

"usually" Torpado cycles of this era exhibit a large plate with a map of the world in background and a horizontal fastener arrangement as here -





since the fastener arrangement on the subject machine is vertical rather than horizontal it made me wonder if it may have been a contract build sold under another name...

then found that there were indeed vertical fastener headplates at this era -





here is the frame to which it was affixed -





btw -

on this particular frame the serial is struck on the non-drive side rather than the more common drive side location -





-----


----------



## kccomet (Apr 16, 2022)

juvela, I think you nailed it again, I was hoping for something more exotic, but I'll  shine it up as best I can and have fun with it, maybe early 60s ?


----------



## juvela (Apr 16, 2022)

-----

addendum -

found pedals

the dustcover design made me think Atom but had not seen this model previously

turns out they are indeed Atom but have not as yet located a model name/number for them:















the Atom name is stamped into the barrel

seller of this set dates them as hailing from the 1945-55 period

since a French product they may well be replacements...

one simple check which could be made in this regard would be to determine thread; if metric that would clinch a replacement



			https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/2107915651.htm
		


appear to be close cousins to a set shown at VB termed the De Luxe -







			VeloBase.com - Component: Atom De Luxe
		





-----


----------

